# Simple wheel swap



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had these wheels for a few years now. On a slow Sunday morning while doing a repaint on a C cab I saw the wheels sitting to the side; spotted a Chevy II sitting around decided they belonged together.

Now perhaps the wheels are a few generations newer than the car but they look good together.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks good indeed. :thumbsup: :wave:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like it. good eye


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

So, does it run better or worse?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Heck yea they look good!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I've seen these anticoP rally wheels in a 1:1 swap
on a pretty red Cheby II. 

HO or 1:1, it is a nice look. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet look together. Who makes the body?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

A new pair of shoes do wonders to even a clunker nevermind that Chevy II, 

Makes the car pop. I likey


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Is that the 100th anniversary Chevy II or is it one of the first release blue Chevy IIs?


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

great look....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Uh......gulp.....

Arent those are Ford rims?


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Chevy had the SS wheel-


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

torredcuda said:


> Chevy had the SS wheel-


I'm having flashbacks. I had that same exact car down to the color, black vinyl top and wheels. It was an awesome ride until my brother wrapped it around a tree . He made it through just fine. The car on the other hand, never saw pavement again.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> I'm having flashbacks. I had that same exact car down to the color, black vinyl top and wheels. It was an awesome ride until my brother wrapped it around a tree . He made it through just fine. The car on the other hand, never saw pavement again.


Gear Head,

That SUCKS....I'm and only child so, I had to wreck my own cars. :devil:

ctsvowner that Chevy II looks Super Sport a-rific Dude!!

Bob...a change will do you good...zilla


----------

